# Netflow v9 with NAT events



## yamsense (Jul 13, 2020)

Hello.

I have many access servers on the FreeBSD. Recently, it was necessary to send statistics of NAT translations using Netflow v9. PF NAT is used.
So far, I have not been able to solve this problem under one OS. I tried ng_netflow and even OpenBSD.
Then I tried the ipt_netflow package under Debian, and everything worked out, but I do not want to transfer the BRAS functionality to it.
While I am assembling a stand with traffic from FreeBSD to Debian via Bhyve inside one machine to organize address translation and export statistics. The circuit is working, but it is not yet clear how virtual network interfaces will behave under serious load.
Perhaps I missed something, and there is the possibility of exporting by means of the kernel FreeBSD?
Thanks in advance.


----------

